# Lucky Penny



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This girl was named Lucky Penny, because she and two other dogs that were with her were so very lucky.
Penny is thought to be Maltese and Shitzu. The two dogs that were with her are both Shitzu's. Penny and the two other dogs were found abandoned in a CAGE, in a field. Some one just happened across them and contacted animal Control. The dogs were in horrid shape as you can see from the intake pictures, but weren't underweight, at least. 
They were cleaned up and found to all be the sweetest , loving dogs . They were held as evidence, hoping to find the persons that left them to die, and prosecute them. 
Penny has been released to us now and is up for adoption. She is in Northern California in our foster home.
Here are the before and after pics.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope they find the person or persons that did this and leave them out in a cage to die.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How could someone do something like that? So horrible!! I'm so thankful that they were found! I pray a loving home will be found for them soon!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

donnad said:


> I hope they find the person or persons that did this and leave them out in a cage to die.


I second that!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I second that!


Count me in!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

This made be absolutely sick when I read that they two poor dogs were left in a cage in an open field!!! What is wrong with people today??? A sad, sad world that we are living in and glad that someone did fine them, took them in and helped them. Hope that they find their forever home real soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is really sad…thankfully they were found and will find a loving home soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a little sweetie pie!!! Do you have all three pups??


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Count me in!!!


Me too. 

I pray they get their forever home soon and bless all who are involved with rescue. There is a special place for each and everyone that helps with finding these precious dogs homes.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The people working in the shelter fell in love with these three and two were adopted by the Shelter people. Gayle the foster that has Penny, says she is just the best dog and would adopt her too, but then that would limit her being able to foster. I know we will work hard to find that special home for her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

dear Lord! oh my the poor things. it's beyond understanding how someone can do that. 
But the expression on that little face - it's pure sweetness and love. It's amazing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:exploding::angry: I HAVE NO WORDS FOR SOMEONE WHO COULD DO WHAT THEY DID TO THOSE DOGS:exploding: I HONESTLY BELIEVE THEY NEED JAIL TIME

I PRAY LITTLE LUCKY PENNY GETS A FOREVER HOME, WITH PEOPLE WHO LOVE AND CHERISH HER.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So thankful for the Angels who guarded these little ones, sent the right loving heart by to rescue them from that field, then placed them in the compassionate arms of an amazing rescue team and their forever families. As much as I want to throw up at the image of that evil *ss human who did this to them, I am going to rest my head tonight instead filling my dreams with praises for those who chose to love them instead. I'll let God deal with the rest....and I'm sure he will  .


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

People are disappointing and I pray they find the ones who did this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:beating a dead hors:beating a dead hors:beating a dead hors:beating a dead hors


This is what I would do if I found the owners, before putting them in a cage and let them grow hair and get dirty for few years.






*


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

What is wrong with our world?? Today in my own community they found a box with three smaller breed dogs (sadly deceased from what appears to have been starvation) in a box in a school's dumpster. My heart just is in pieces for these poor animals that suffer so much abuse.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, you & your team rock!
Cruelty has so many faces and this is one of the worst! I am w. Bridget on this one! 
It is just inexcusable.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Some people are just disgusting!


----------

